# IRC Client



## cedi (8. Jun 2011)

Hi,
ich würde gerne eine Programm schreiben, mit dem ich ähnlich wie bei einem IRC Client für den PC Nachrichten empfangen kann. Also quasi eine art Mini-IRC Client.
Ich hab jedoch keinen Plan, wie ich das machen soll, da das mein erstes Netzwerk Projekt ist. Ich hoffe, mir kann jemand helfen.
würde mich über Hilfe freuen 

danke

lg
Cedi


----------



## Gast2 (8. Jun 2011)

Willst du einen richtigen IRC-Client schreiben, oder soll das ganze einfach nur ein Client-Server-Chat werden?


----------



## cedi (8. Jun 2011)

naja, eigentlich Server --> Client. Also ich möchte vom Server aus Nachrichten an den Client schicken.


----------



## Gast2 (8. Jun 2011)

Dann solltest du dich mal mit Sockets beschäftigen:
Lesson: All About Sockets (The Java™ Tutorials > Custom Networking)


----------



## cedi (8. Jun 2011)

ok 
danke

Ich has mir jetzt natürlich noch nicht direkt angeschaut, aber ich denke mal, dass es auch für Linux ist oder?
Weil ich hab bis her, beim googeln, viel mit "Windows Sockets" gelesen


----------



## Gast2 (8. Jun 2011)

Ja, das funktioniert auch unter Linux


----------



## cedi (8. Jun 2011)

danke


----------



## Andi_CH (8. Jun 2011)

Das wurde schon hier und möglicherweise in anderen Threads disktuiert - ob die Erfolg hatten, habe ich nicht genauer untersucht.


----------

